# Please, Who knows the name of this choral work?



## Doommarine (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to know the name of this work, Der Blaue Reiter - Ascension Part II






Thanks for your time


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Ummm, I think you just posted the name of the work...

http://www.last.fm/music/Der+Blaue+Reiter/_/Ascension+Part+II


----------



## Doommarine (Sep 1, 2013)

*My mistake...*

My mistake, I was confusing doing the question. I know that the name of that song is Ascension part II, but I know that "Der blauer reiter" use classical pieces in their songs, like "Vivaldi: The four seasons - Summer III. Presto", A nocturne of chopin, Dido's lament aria of Henry purcell opera "Dido and aeneas" .

I want to know, I exist, the name of the classical pice used in the song that I posted.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, your best bet is to write to the band, or the band's label, and make that inquiry there... I'm sure whatever was used is in public domain, and they would not hesitate to tell you what that work is.


----------

